# Extremely weird headrush , can anyone relate?



## 42002 (Sep 1, 2012)

Okay guys , the past few months , or should i say half year , i've been getting this extremely weird headrush feeling which just won't leave me.
It's like a pressure feeling all around my head , which makes me heart beat faster , makes me feel dizzy , makes me breathe faster, gives me a really wierd warm feeling at the back of my neck/head and sometimes forces me to jump onto my bed holding onto my head , this sometimes gets really bad and then the dizziness kicks in like hiroshima , it's the WORST feeling i've ever experienced. This feeling even happens sometimes when i'm doing something such as coughing or putting any kind of pressure on myself (is that even pressure?) wow this sounds pathetic.
It sounds pathetic , but it's quite possibly the scariest symptom of my anxiety , I've been for so many checkups and the doctors say that i'm 100% fine and that it's anxiety related , but it just doesen't make any sense. I can't find ANYONE who can relate to me over the internet , it's so scary because it makes me think about the future. The only times i don't get this headrush is normally when i'm happy and out with friends with a big distraction. But then i feel other anxiety symptoms alot more , like feeling spaced out and feeling dizzy. I don't even know what this is anymore , this can't be anxiety.

Any replies would be much appreciated , but like i said , i've been for checkups on my Blood pressure , blood pressure standing up , blood oxygen and heart rate , and according to the doctors , they are all "perfect".

One other thing , i started taking Fluoxetine 10mg today (in liquid form) , and i'm 15 years old.


----------



## Elamwre (Feb 3, 2011)

hey man

omg i have the same thing..im 25 and have had dp for 2 years

i get dizziness all the time and its so scary







i hate it

and i also feel spaced out and weird its hard to describe

do you also feel like you dont have many emotions anymore?

but DONT worry about the really bad dizziness...and i also get weird pressure and sensations in my head all the time...its DP!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

the fluoxetine may help. i used to get it, too. i had no idea what was going on.


----------



## eiji850 (Jun 29, 2010)

hey man I still get this from time to time I also had checkups had an mri bloodwork heart monitor and stress test as well as balance test and found nothing . luckily for me my insurance covered all this cause just an mri can cost 2k out of pocket anyways listen why dont u email me sometime we should talk cause i feel the same way bro k stay in touch maybe we can help each other out


----------

